# Guess my genotype?



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

Two of the Warriors Three. Pascal (mostly white with a sooty black nose and bum) seems (to me at least) has the himalayan gene, to my delight. At least, he seems distinctly darker at those points. I think he also has ruby eyes, which I believe someone indicated was the effect of the a allele on the black eye phenotype?

Kazza (grey and white with her delightful white crescent moon forehead and half a white stripe) seems to have agouti, which I didn't realize would look so pretty on a blue. I had also never stopped to contemplate what marking would look like combined with agouti. I like it a lot. #3 (Linnet - not pictured on account of intense shyness) seems to be a black or possibly blue (but fairly dark?) self colored mouse who maybe, just maybe, is also satin. She's distinctly shinier than the other two. My mother says it looks like she stole herself a mink coat.

They're all holding up pretty well over the fairly intense feline scrutiny. I suppose for feeder mice my cat and I both look equally like alarming predators. It's been satisfying introducing new things to them - the ladies are particularly enthused about the whole "wheel" concept.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Pascal is pointed so has at least one ch gene yes along with one of the other c solutions genes. I'd guess not ch/c as his body looks darker that I'd expect for himi even in a pet one. His body is too light for cch/ch and as he has ruby eyes I'd guess ch/ch as ch/ce has black eye.
A set is the base coat colours. Pink eye gene gives pink eyes as well as diluting the colour but that pluss most c dilutes other than cch will make the mouse look pink eyed white so his eyes are not from the p gene so he has at least one P.

Does Kazza have dark patches on her as well or is that just the photo quality? If it's not the pic quality and she does have patches of colour and pitches of tickling check the hair shafts, if the hair shaft is two colours she is agouti based, if the hair is one solid colour she isn't agouti but maby something like roan (agouti is where the hair is two coloirs making a tickled coat, roam is where the coat has whit hairs intermingling in the coloured hair so looks tickled as well, and merle I believe is a roan with patches that arnt roaned) . As she is pied you know she is s/s, if blue u know she is d/d and as black eyed u know she has at least one P

Would need a pic to see Linnets possible colour and coat


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

Boy did they make me work for these pictures! Kazza definitely has darker patches as well, it's not just the lighting.


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

Incidentally, what IS the genetic basis of roan and merle? I haven't seen that discussed anywhere so far.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Chilloutarea has some excellent info and many pictures on their merle page.
http://drofi.repage7.de/


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh, that's very interesting, thank you!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Colorpoint beige aka black-eyed siamese: ch/ce
Pied merle: rn^un/run^un s/s
(possibly blue merle, but I can't see any clear shots of her dark patches to tell whether they're black or blue)
Black: aa

If you're interested in more about pied merles, there are a *ton* of US breeders working with it right now. We had so many merles at the last two FMBA shows that they were classes unto themselves.


----------

